# (nicht-existente) Diminutiv-Formen auf Deutsch



## YellowOnline

Hallo,

vielleicht einen komischen Thread. Auf Niederländisch werden Diminutive sehr, sehr oft verwendet zum Vergleich mit andere Sprächen (außer vielleicht Italienisch). Deutsch ist eine sehr ähnliche Sprache aber trotzdem benutzt man Diminutive kaum: hier in Berlin glaubt man schon dass es seltsam ist wenn ich beim Tischtennis über ein "Bällchen" spreche statt "Ball".

Um zu illustrieren wie oft man verniedlicht auf Niederländisch und welche Wortarten man verniedlichen kann, habe ich einen kleinen Text geschrieben. Die Geschichte selber ist nicht besonders Toll und künstlich, aber alle Verniedlichungsformen drin hören sich natürlich an für jemand der Niederländisch als Muttersprache hat. Diesen Text habe ich jetzt auf Deutsch übersetzt für Deutsche Freunden von mir und würde ich gerne mit euch teilen aus zwei Gründen: für Korrektur und einfach für Spaß - für viele Deutschen ist Niederländisch etwas exotisches, obwohl es in zwei Nachbarländer gesprochen wird. Daneben kann ich mich vorstellen das diese Diminutiven so merkwürdig sind dass es sogar Lustig ist.

Über die Korrektur vier Sachen:
1) Ich bin sehr aktiv in das niederländische Forum und kenne natürlich die WordReference Regeln. Korrektur ist ein heikel Thema. Ich hoffe, es sei klar dass dieses nicht für Kommerzielle, Berufs- oder Schulzwecken ist und auch dass ich nicht wenig eigener Leistung gemacht habe  Deswegen hoffe ich, die Mods sind einverstanden mit diesen Thread.
2) Mein Wortschatz ist gut auf Deutsch, aber mein Grammatik nach ein Jahr noch immer nicht. Es wird nicht einfacher mit Diminutiven. Ich weiße das diese Formen normalerweise sächlich sind, aber 'versteinerte Ausdrucken' (zB. "Mädchen") weichen davon ab. Deswegen ist mein Text eine grammatische Katastrophe. Sorry.
3) Des weiteren ist mir unklar wann man -chen benutzt und wann -lein (ich ignoriere Endungen aus dem Dialektischen Sprachraum wie -li und -le). Es gibt wahrscheinlich auch manchmal Äquivalent formen mit Diminutiv auf Deutsch die ich einfach nicht kenne. Es wäre schön wenn man darauf hin deutet. 
4) Das schwierigste sind wahrscheinlich Diminutive von Wortformen wo das auf Deutsch überhaupt nicht möglich ist (zB. "hij is ziekjes" -> "er ist kranklein"). Ich hoffe, ihr habt viel Fantasie und Fingerspitzengefühl zu erraten was es wäre wenn es auf Deutsch bestehen würde. 



> *NL*
> Na een dagje terrasjes doen was het wel welletjes. In een klein cafeetje ging het zelfs behoorlijk mis. Jantje dronk daar een pintje en na slechts eentje zag hij meteen bleekjes. Na een dutje van een uurtje in een warm lentezonnetje en met een koel briesje dat zachtjes in zijn snoetje waaide, voelde hij zich weer okeetjes. Een ogenblikje later kon hij wel een opkikkertje gebruiken. Hij maakte een praatje met het meisje dat met de drankjes rondging terwijl hij zich enkele borrelhapjes uitzocht: een bitterballetje hier, een olijfje daar, een ditje en een datje. Dat lekkere blondje beloofde dat ze voor hem een keertje frietjes zou bakken! Ze droomden met z'n beidjes weg bij de plannetjes die ze maakten, maar helaas bleek haar baby'tje ziekjes en moest hij vlugjes zijn bedje in. Maar niet getreurd: eventjes later konden ze wel eens een ommetje maken en dan saampjes een onderonsje hebben terwijl haar zoontje met zijn vriendjes verstoppertje speelt in een doodlopend straatje.
> 
> *DE*
> Nach einen Tagchen Terrasselein zu tun [1] war es wohl wohlchen [2]. In ein kleines Kneipchen ging es ziemlich schief. Janchen  trank dort ein Bierchen und sah sofort blasslein aus. Nach ein Nickerchen von eine Stundlein in ein warmes Frühlingssonnechen, und mit ein kühles Brisechen das sanftchen in sein Schnütchen [3] wehte, fühlte er sich wieder okaychen. Ein Augenblickchen später könnte er wohl ein Verstärkungchen brauchen. Er machte ein Quatschchen [4] mit das Mädchen das mit die Getränkchen umlauft während er sich einige Snackchen aussuchte: eine Krokettechen hier, ein Olivechen da, ein dieschen und ein dasschen. Die schöne Blondchen versprach ihm, sie wurde Malchen Pommeschen für ihm backen! Sie träumten beidechen von ihren Plänchen, aber leider war ihre Babylein krankchen und musste er schnellchen sein Bettchen ein. Keine Sorge machen: kurzchen später könnten sie wohl ein Spaziergängchen machen und dann zusammenchen ein unterunschen [5] haben während ihren Söhnchen mit seine Freundchen Versteckchen spielt in ein Sackgassechen.
> 
> [1] Ausdruck: „ein Terrasselein tun“ -> etwas trinken auf der Terrasse einer Kneipe
> [2] Ausdruck: „wohlchen sein“ -> „reichen“
> [3] Mein Wörterbuch sagt das „Schnute“ nur in Nord-Deutschland bekannt ist, also ich weiße nicht ob ihr das Wort benutzt und ob es die gleiche Konnotation hat. Es ist nicht pejorativ in verniedlichten Form auf Niederländisch jedenfalls.
> [4] Ausdruck: „Ein Quatschen machen“ -> „reden“
> [5] Ausdruck: „Unterunschen“ -> Privates Gespräch. Kein Deutsches Äquivalent leider.




Das Thema Diminutive interessiert mich besonders, also allgemeine Kommentare - auch von Dia- und Regiolekten - darüber sind auch willkommen!

Dank im Voraus.


----------



## ger4

Das Thema wird mit Sicherheit jeden interessieren, der hin und wieder versucht, einen Text aus dem Niederländischen, aus einer slawischen Sprache, aus dem Italienischen (oder auch zum Beispiel aus dem Lettischen) ins Deutsche zu übersetzen - und immer wieder auf Probleme mit der Übersetzung von Diminutiven stößt, die ja im Deutschen viel seltener gebraucht werden und oft als sentimental, albern, vielleicht auch kindisch interpretiert werden... Im Lettischen beispielsweise kann eine "Nicht-Diminutivform" auf die eine oder andere Art  "laut" oder "wichtigtuerisch" klingen (keine gute Definition) - vielleicht ist es im Niederländischen ähnlich? Da in diesem Forum auch oft italienische, polnische, tschechische, russische und ungarische Muttersprachler aktiv sind, glaube ich auf jeden Fall, dass es kein "unpassendes" oder "komisches" Thema ist...


----------



## Sepia

Aber, kannst du mal sagen, as die ganzen diminutive sollen? Wenn die so fast für jeden Quatsch benutzt werden haben die doch kaum die Funktion als Diminutive mehr, sondern werden nicht bedeutungstragende Suffixe.
Was steckt dahinter?


----------



## YellowOnline

Ich muss gestehen, dass ich keine Ahnung habe wie es in nicht-Romanisch oder nicht-Germanische Sprachen ist. Jedenfalls worden Diminutiven auf Niederländisch benutzt in die folgende Fälle:
* Größe, zB. een bal > een balletje (ein Ball > ein Bällchen)
* Starke, zB. wit > witjes (weiß > *weißchen) [auch "neutralisierend"]
* Abwertung, zB. plan > plannetje (Plan > Plänchen) [auch ironisch]
* Koseform, zB. Willem > Willempje (Wilhelm > Wilhelmchen)
* Bedeutungsänderung, zB. vlug > vluggertje (schnell > *Schnellchen), wobei das zweite (Substantiv geworden) ein Euphemismus ist für "schnelle Sex"

Schwieriger ist dass es möglich ist mit Substantiv, Adjektiv, Verb und manchmal andere Sachen (siehe Beispieltext).



Sepia said:


> Aber, kannst du mal sagen, as die ganzen  diminutive sollen? Wenn die so fast für jeden Quatsch benutzt werden  haben die doch kaum die Funktion als Diminutive mehr, sondern werden  nicht bedeutungstragende Suffixe.
> Was steckt dahinter?



Ich hoffe, mein Antwort an Holger2014 beantwortet deine Frage. Die Diminutivformen machen absolut Sinn, meistens sehr wichtig. Wann man in eine Kneipe ein "biertje" ("Bierchen") bestellt ist das weniger aggressiv als ein "bier" ("Bier"). "Eten" ist Essen, aber "een etentje" ist ein formelles Essen. Das letzte Beispiel illustriert wie inkonsequent der Diminutivenpraxis ist und deswegen wie schwierig diese Subtilität zu lernen ist.


----------



## Demiurg

Sepia said:


> Was steckt dahinter?



Vielleicht einfach eine schleichende Infantilisierung der Gesellschaft, ähnlich wie in Japan wo alles "kawaii" sein muss.


----------



## YellowOnline

Demiurg said:


> Vielleicht einfach eine schleichende Infantilisierung der Gesellschaft, ähnlich wie in Japan wo alles "kawaii" sein muss.



Diesen Tendenz zu Infantilisierung gibt's nicht mehr oder weniger im niederländischsprachigen Sprachraum als in andere Sprachräume, also das ist keine Erklärung. Wie in meine letzte Kommentar beschrieben sind viele subtile Sachen möglich mit diese Diminutiven, also ich glaube es mach die Sprache reicher. Ich glaube dass das Problem von Deutschen Augenpunkt ist, dass man es zu Unrecht als kindlich einschätzt.


----------



## ger4

Demiurg said:


> Vielleicht einfach eine schleichende Infantilisierung der Gesellschaft, ähnlich wie in Japan wo alles "kawaii" sein muss.


Das klingt zwar logisch, aber "Infantilisierung" hieße ja, dass die Diminutive sich erst in letzter Zeit ausgebreitet hätten (oder besser ausgedrückt: dass die Verwendung von Diminutiven als Folge einer "Infantilisierung" der Gesellschaft zugenommen hätte). Zumindest im Lettischen ist das nicht der Fall.


----------



## ger4

YellowOnline said:


> [...]
> * Größe, zB. een bal > een balletje (ein Ball > ein Bällchen)
> * Starke, zB. wit > witjes (weiß > *weißchen) [auch "neutralisierend"]
> * Abwertung, zB. plan > plannetje (Plan > Plänchen) [auch ironisch]
> * Koseform, zB. Willem > Willempje (Wilhelm > Wilhelmchen)
> * Bedeutungsänderung, zB. vlug > vluggertje (schnell > *Schnellchen), wobei das zweite (Substantiv geworden) ein Euphemismus ist für "schnelle Sex"[...]


Vielleicht könnte man überlegen, wie sich diese Funktionen (ganz allgemein) am besten im Deutschen wiedergeben lassen (ohne dass es allzu ungewöhnlich klingen würde). Zum dritten Punkt würde mir zum Beispiel der Begriff "Reförmchen" einfallen, den Oppositionspolitiker gerne verwenden, um auszudrücken, dass eine angekündigte Reform nicht in dem Umfang durchgesetzt wurde, den man sich erhofft hatte...

Die zweite Kategorie (Abschwächung, Neutralisierung usw.) könnte man im Deutschen unter Umständen durch Adverbien zum Ausdruck bringen, vielleicht durch Hinzufügung von "ein bisschen" usw. ("Das ist schon ein bisschen schwierig").

Zum letzten Punkt würde mir jetzt nichts einfallen... Vielleicht hat jemand anders mehr Fantasie


----------



## YellowOnline

Holger2014 said:


> Vielleicht könnte man überlegen, wie sich diese Funktionen (ganz allgemein) am besten im Deutschen wiedergeben lassen (ohne dass es allzu ungewöhnlich klingen würde). Zum dritten Punkt würde mir zum Beispiel der Begriff "Reförmchen" einfallen, den Oppositionspolitiker gerne verwenden, um auszudrücken, dass eine angekündigte Reform nicht in dem Umfang durchgesetzt wurde, den man sich erhofft hatte...
> 
> Die zweite Kategorie (Abschwächung, Neutralisierung usw.) könnte man im Deutschen unter Umständen durch Adverbien zum Ausdruck bringen, vielleicht durch Hinzufügung von "ein bisschen" usw. ("Das ist schon ein bisschen schwierig").
> 
> Zum letzten Punkt würde mir jetzt nichts einfallen... Vielleicht hat jemand anders mehr Fantasie



Aber ich will mit meinen Text nicht die semantische Werte übertragen sondern anzeigen wie man es in bestimmte Sprachen (in casu Niederländisch) mit Diminutiven macht, natürlich. Das Resultat kann nur komisch sein auf Deutsch.


----------



## bearded

YellowOnline said:


> Aber ich will mit meinen Text nicht die semantische Werte übertragen sondern anzeigen wie man es in bestimmte Sprachen (in casu Niederländisch) mit Diminutiven macht, natürlich. Das Resultat kann nur komisch sein auf Deutsch.


 Hallo
Gibt es denn in Deinem Thread eigentlich eine Frage?  Du willst anscheinend nicht wissen, welche deutschen Ausdrücke den  holländischen Diminutiven entsprechen...
Deinen Text voller Diminutive habe ich jedenfalls interessant und auch amüsierend gefunden. Da ich kein Holländisch kann, habe ich die deutsche  Übersetzung in Betracht gezogen.
Und Italienisch hast Du zu Recht erwähnt, denn meine Sprache verfügt über eine ganze Reihe von Diminutiv- und Deskriptiv-Endungen, mit deren Hilfe man z.B. das Aussehen und den Charakter einer Person gut beschreiben kann
(z.B. ein Mann = un uomo (es verliert bei Diminutiven das anfängliche u) : un omino (ein kleiner Mann), un ometto (ein bescheidener Mann), un omarino (ein Mann aus dem Volk).. un omone (ein großgewachsener Mann), un omaccio (ein schlechter Mann), un omaccione (ein schlechter Riesenkerl)...
Ich habe übrigens auch versucht, Deinen Text ins Italienische zu übersetzen, und dabei festgestellt, dass viele  - nicht alle - Deiner Diminutive auch in meiner Sprache existieren und auch funktionieren würden (außer vielleicht okaychen, zusammenchen und unterunschen...).
Ich denke - entgegen obigen Meinungen - dass der Gebrauch von diesen Diminutiven keineswegs eine 'Infantilisierung' der Sprache darstellt: ich würde vielmehr sagen, dass sie dem Inhalt einer Aussage einen familiären und gewissermaßen vertraulichen Charakter verleihen.  
Ich denke allerdings auch, dass man so viele Diminutive in einem so kurzen Text normalerweise nicht verwenden würde, und dass es sich dabei eben nur um ein Beispiel handelt.
Eine Schlussbemerkung: Quatschen (4) ist kein Diminutiv, denke ich.


----------



## Frieder

Er meinte wahrscheinlich _ein Quätschchen_, oder _'n Quätschken_. Das ist ein
geläufiger Ausdruck hier im Ruhrgebiet.


----------



## Demiurg

Holger2014 said:


> Zum letzten Punkt [vluggertje (schnell > *Schnellchen)] würde mir jetzt nichts einfallen ... Vielleicht hat jemand anders mehr Fantasie



Im Deutschen wird da wohl ein "schnelles Nümmerchen" geschoben.  Wobei mir der Begriff reichlich angestaubt vorkommt, wie diese Diminuitive ingesamt.  Sie sind einfach total uncool.


----------



## YellowOnline

bearded man said:


> Hallo
> Gibt es denn in Deinem Thread eigentlich eine Frage? [...]



Doch!  Wie die nächste zwei Antworten (hierunter übernommen). Und grammatisch gibt es wahrscheinlich auch viele Fehler. Übrigens schade das Niederländisch keine Augmentativen hat wie Italienisch. 



Frieder said:


> Er meinte wahrscheinlich _ein Quätschchen_, oder _'n Quätschken_. Das ist ein
> geläufiger Ausdruck hier im Ruhrgebiet.



Danke! Korrigiere ich sofort.



Demiurg said:


> Im Deutschen wird da wohl ein "schnelles Nümmerchen" geschoben.  Wobei mir der Begriff reichlich angestaubt vorkommt, wie diese Diminuitive ingesamt.  Sie sind einfach total uncool.



Danke! (Außer für der 'uncool" ) Kann man auch nur von 'Nümmerchen" sprechen, also ohne "schnelles"? Der gleiche Ausdruck besteht auf Niederländisch übrigens, aber der "schnelles" muss man nicht unbedingt zufügen.


----------



## ablativ

Es ist völlig richtig, dass Niederländisch ohne Diminutive nicht idiomatisch wäre.

Natürlich gibt es im Deutschen auch - relativ vereinzelt - Diminutivformen, aber so exzessiv verwendet wie z.B. in "een heel klein baby'tje" wären die Grenzen zum Pleonasmus schnell erreicht oder überschritten.

Ein grundsätzlicher Unterschied zum Deutschen ist aber die Möglichkeit im Niederländischen, Diminutivformen zu Adverbien zu bilden wie _zachtjes, eventjes, vlugjes. _Diese enden dann im Gegensatz zu Nomen im Niederländischen auf _je*s *_anstatt auf _je._

Oder gibt es im Deutschen ein sprachliches Mittel, Adverbien ohne zusätzliche "Abtönungspartikel" abschwächend, familiär, persönlich, angenehm klingen zu lassen?

PS: Bei einigen Adjektiven/Adverbien kann man die Diminutivform durch Anhängen von _-lich _bilden: _weißlich, bläulich_, oft mit  Vokalverschiebung zum Umlaut bzw. Diphtong (_blau ---> bläulich)._


----------



## Sepia

YellowOnline said:


> ...
> 
> 
> Ich hoffe, mein Antwort an Holger2014 beantwortet deine Frage. Die Diminutivformen machen absolut Sinn, meistens sehr wichtig. Wann man in eine Kneipe ein "biertje" ("Bierchen") bestellt ist das weniger aggressiv als ein "bier" ("Bier"). ...



Well, that is exactly what I don't see that it does - they are used so musch that they lose their value, I'd say.


----------



## Hutschi

Hallo, in Deutsch bekommt es etwas grotesk-märchenhaftes.

Abstrakte Begriffe lassen sich schwierig in Diminutive verwandeln.

Ich habe mal ein Beispielleinchen geschrieben, wie ich es umformulieren würde, gegebenenfalls nach Rücksprache mit dem Autor, damit sich die Situation nicht zu sehr ändert:

DE
Nach einem Schlückchen auf der Terrasse [1] war mir nach einem Schläflein zumute [2]. Im kleinen Kneipenstübelein ging es ziemlich schief. Janilein trank dort ein Bierlein und sah sofort ein bisslein blass  aus. Nach einem Stündlein Schläflein in einem sonnigen Ecklein, wo ein kühles Brieslein sanft um sein Schnütlein/Mäulchen [3] wehte, fühlte er sich wieder ein wenig  gut. Ein Augenblicklein später könnte er recht gut ein Bürschlein/Mädlein  brauchen, die ihm hülfen. Es folgte ein Gesprächlein[4] mit dem Mädelein, das mit den Tässelein/Gläselein umherlief, während er sich einige Snacklein aussuchte: eine Krokettlein hier, ein Olivlein da, ein dieslein und ein dasslein. Das schöne Blondilein versprach ihm, es würde ein Häppelein Pommeschen für ihn backen! Sie träumeten beide ein klein wenig von ihren Plänelein, aber leider war ihr Babylein ein bisslein krank und musste in  sein Bettlein. Keine Sorge: Ein paar Sekündlein später konnten sie gut ein Spaziergänglein machen und dann zusammen ein Gesprächlein [5] führen, während ihr Söhnlein mit seinen Freundlein Versteck spielte in einem Sackgässelein.

Anstelle des Diminutivs würde ich bei geeigneten Verben das flüchtige "e" wieder einsetzen:  träumeten.
Das geht aber nur bei passenden Verben.

Wie ich aber bereits sagte, es klingt nicht normal, sondern grotesk-märchenhaft.
In Dialekten ist es anders.
So geht ein "Büble nei sei Häusle".


----------



## ablativ

Dein Beispielsaufsätzchen würde weniger grotesk klingen, wenn du wenigstens einige Diminutive auf _-chen _statt ausschließlich auf _-lein _verwendet hättetst. Bei einigen Nomen geht ja nur _-lein, _aber ansonsten klingt gerade diese Form im Deutschen sehr kindlich-märchenhaft.


----------



## YellowOnline

Sepia said:


> Well, that is exactly what I don't see that it does - they are used so much that they lose their value, I'd say.



Obviously the text is an extreme example, but I was trying to point out in another post - where I summed up the different situations to use a diminutive - what their importance is in daily life. Basically, you could compare it to something like the cases system in German: a language can perfectly live without it, but having it allows for subtilities and clearness you lose otherwise. Cases allow, for example, to clearly distinguish Subject, Direct Object and Indirect Object. In other languages this can be ambiguous, but usually the word order makes clear what is meant.



ablativ said:


> Es ist völlig richtig, dass Niederländisch ohne Diminutive nicht idiomatisch wäre.
> 
> Natürlich gibt es im Deutschen auch - relativ vereinzelt - Diminutivformen, aber so exzessiv verwendet wie z.B. in "een heel klein baby'tje" wären die Grenzen zum Pleonasmus schnell erreicht oder überschritten.
> 
> Ein grundsätzlicher Unterschied zum Deutschen ist aber die Möglichkeit im Niederländischen, Diminutivformen zu Adverbien zu bilden wie zachtjes, eventjes, vlugjes. Diese enden dann im Gegensatz zu Nomen im Niederländischen auf jes anstatt auf je.
> 
> Oder gibt es im Deutschen ein sprachliches Mittel, Adverbien ohne zusätzliche "Abtönungspartikel" abschwächend, familiär, persönlich, angenehm klingen zu lassen?
> 
> PS: Bei einigen Adjektiven/Adverbien kann man die Diminutivform durch Anhängen von -lich bilden: weißlich, bläulich, oft mit Vokalverschiebung zum Umlaut bzw. Diphtong (blau ---> bläulich).



(Du arbeitest im Fachgebiet Niederländisch hier in Berlin und sprichst Niederländisch, oder war das jemand anders?)

Auf Niederländisch gibt es auch -lijk (DE -lich) und -achtig (DE -haft), aber sind das Diminutive? Ich glaube, es sind Suffixe die es möglich machen Adjektive zu erstellen und dass man damit auch unterschiedliche Stärke anzeigen kann ist ein netter Bonus.



Hutschi said:


> Hallo, in Deutsch bekommt es etwas grotesk-märchenhaftes.
> 
> Abstrakte Begriffe lassen sich schwierig in Diminutive verwandeln.
> 
> Ich habe mal ein Beispielleinchen geschrieben, wie ich es umformulieren würde, gegebenenfalls nach Rücksprache mit dem Autor, damit sich die Situation nicht zu sehr ändert:
> 
> [code][B]DE[/B]
> Nach einem [U]Schlückchen[/U] auf [B]dem [U]Terrassechen[/U][/B] war es mir [U][B]wohlchen[/B][/U]. Im kleinen [U]Kneipenstübelein[/U] ging es ziemlich schief. [U]Janilein[/U] trank dort ein [U]Bierlein[/U] und sah sofort [B][U]blasslein[/U][/B] aus. Nach einem [U]Stündlein[/U] [U]Schläflein[/U] in einem sonnigen [U]Ecklein[/U], wo ein kühles [U]Brieslein[/U] [B][U]sanftlein[/U][/B] um sein [U]Schnütlein[/U] wehte, fühlte er sich wieder [U][B]gutlein[/B][/U]. Ein [U]Augenblicklein[/U] später könnte er recht gut ein [U]Bürschlein[/U] brauchen. Es folgte ein [U]Gesprächlein[/U] mit dem [U]Mädelein[/U], das mit den [U]Tässelein[/U] umherlief, während er sich einige [U]Snacklein[/U] aussuchte: eine [U]Krokettlein[/U] hier, ein [U]Olivlein[/U] da, ein [U]dieslein[/U] und ein [U]dasslein[/U]. Das schöne [U]Blondilein[/U] versprach ihm [B][U]Malchen[/U][/B] [U]Pommeschen[/U] für ihn backen! Sie träumeten [U][B]beidechen[/B][/U] ein klein wenig von ihren [U]Plänelein[/U], aber leider war ihr [U]Babylein[/U] [U][B]krankchen[/B][/U] und musste in sein [U]Bettlein[/U]. Keine Sorge: [U][B]kurzchen[/B][/U] später konnten sie gut ein [U]Spaziergänglein[/U] machen und dann [U][B]zusammenchen[/B][/U] ein [U]Gesprächlein[/U] führen, während ihr [U]Söhnlein[/U] mit seinen [U]Freundlein[/U] [U][B]Versteckchen[/B][/U] spielte in einem [U]Sackgässelein[/U].
> 
> Anstelle des Diminutivs würde ich bei geeigneten Verben das flüchtige "e" wieder einsetzen: träumeten.
> Das geht aber nur bei passenden Verben.[/code]
> 
> Wie ich aber bereits sagte, es klingt nicht normal, sondern grotesk-märchenhaft.
> In Dialekten ist es anders.
> So geht ein "Büble nei sei Häusle".



Super, dass ist gerade was ich vor Augen hatte.  Ich habe noch eine Sachen geändert - die sind fett - bist du damit einverstanden? Ich wollte die unmögliche Konstruktionen auf Deutsch anzeigen  - und die hast du auch ersetzt durch gutes Deutsch. Aber wenn wir diese durch gutes Deutsch ersetzen, dann geht ein wichtiges Punkt meiner Darlegung verloren. Sorry für meine Hartnäckigkeit, ich kann mich vorstellen das solche Vergewaltigung der Deutsche Sprache weh tut 

Vielleicht braucht es noch Änderungen, cf. Ablativs Kritik das alles -lein ist und kaum -chen benutzt wird. Ich fruchte auch das Bürschlein nicht das gleiche bedeutet wie "opkikkertje" - ein "opkikkertje" ist ein Wort für ein Schnaps der man trinkt wenn man sich vom einen Schock erholen muss. 

Gibt es eigentlich Regeln wann der eine oder der andere zu benutzen? Scheinbar ist der -lein-Form noch mehr märchenhaft als -chen.


----------



## Hutschi

Die Frage ist natürlich der Zweck.
Wenn man nachweisen will, dass es in Deutsch nicht so funktioniert, wie in Niederländisch, hast Du recht.
Wenn Du dagegen versuchst, den Text zu übertragen, kannst Du solche Wörter, wie "sanftlein" nicht verwenden.
Wenn der Zweck Sprachspiele sind, geht es wiederum.

In meinem Text hatte ich versucht, es so zu übertragen, dass es grammatisch richtig ist - und habe dabei einen grotesk-märchenhaften Ton erzeugt.
Am Anfang hatte ich "chen" und "lein" stärker abgewechselt. Das klang aber nicht richtig, solange ich kein gefülsmäßiges System dafür verwendet habe, der Stil war nicht mehr konsistent.

Übrigens gibt es von Mark Twain ein Essay, in dem er etwas ähnliches für Deutsch darstellt, im Vergleich zu Englisch.

"Die schreckliche deutsche Sprache" - "The awfull German Language" http://usa.usembassy.de/classroom/Mark Twain/Mark Twain Awful Broschuere.pdf (englisch).


> „Im Deutschen hat ein Mädchen kein Geschlecht, eine Rübe dagegen schon. Welch eine übermäßige Hochachtung vor der Rübe und welch eine kaltherzige Missachtung des Mädchens verrät sich hier!“


 http://www.goethe.de/ins/cn/de/lp/dll/ks/6971981.html

In einem ähnlichen Essay wäre der Text gut aufgehoben: "Die niedliche niederländische Sprache".

Im Niederländischen ist alles klein, sogar das Adjektiv. "Janilein trank dort ein Bierlein und sah sofort *blasslein aus." *Die Niederländer können ein ganzes Maß trinken, es ist immer nur ein Gläslein.*
 ... usw.*


----------



## ablativ

YellowOnline said:


> (Du arbeitest im Fachgebiet Niederländisch hier in Berlin und sprichst Niederländisch, oder war das jemand anders?)
> 
> Auf Niederländisch gibt es auch -lijk (DE -lich) und -achtig (DE -haft), aber sind das Diminutive? Ich glaube, es sind Suffixe die es möglich machen Adjektive zu erstellen.


Ja, es sind Suffixe, natürlich, wie auch _-chen _und _-lein_, aber -_lich_ wäre die einzige Möglichkeit im Deutschen, wie ein Adjektiv/Adverb "verkleinert" werden könnte, wenn das Adjektiv bereits existiert (z.B. _weiß_), also anders als _Freund/freundlich, _wo durch das Suffix ein Adj./Adv. erst entsteht.  Aber ich schließe mich deiner Beschreibung 


> und dass man damit auch unterschiedliche Stärke anzeigen kann ist ein netter Bonus


voll und ganz an.


> Scheinbar Anscheinend ist die -lein-Form noch mehr märchenhaft als -chen.





> Das Thema Diminutive interessiert mich besonders, also allgemeine Kommentare - auch von Dia- und Regiolekten - darüber sind auch willkommen!


Im Bairischen Sprachgebiet - ganz besonders in Österreich - ist in der Umgangssprache das Affix _-chen_ fast gar nicht zu hören, sondern statt dessen _-erl _(_Leiberl, _auf Neudeutsch T-Shirt).

In Südwestdeutschland ist die Nachsilbe _-le _geläufig (_Häusle), _in der Schweiz _-li (Küchli).
_
Im Ruhrgebiet und auch darüber hinaus, z.B. am Niederrhein, ist die Endung _-ken _geläufig (_Häusken)_, ähnlich dem Flämischen.

Eigennamen werden oft mit der Endung -i verkleinert (_Hans ---> Hansi_).

In Mitteldeutschland - besonders auch in Sachsen - das Affix _-el (Stückel).

_Auch eine intendierte pejorative Bedeutung kann durch die Diminutivform ausgedrückt werden _(Mann - Männlein).

_Darüber hinaus gibt es auch verselbständigte Diminutive wie _Fischstäbchen _oder _Rotkehlchen_ usw., ohne dass dabei an eine Verkleinerung gedacht wird.

Sieh auch hier bei Wortwuchs.


----------



## YellowOnline

Hutschi said:


> Die Frage ist natürlich der Zweck.
> Wenn man nachweisen will, dass es in Deutsch nicht so funktioniert, wie in Niederländisch, hast Du recht.
> Wenn Du dagegen versuchst, den Text zu übertragen, kannst Du solche Wörter, wie "sanftlein" nicht verwenden.
> Wenn der Zweck Sprachspiele sind, geht es wiederum.


Der Zweck ist ja das erste (und das dritte eigentlich auch), oder anders gesagt: wie es wäre wenn es auf Deutsch funktionierte wie auf Niederländisch.


> Übrigens gibt es von Mark Twain ein Essay, in dem er etwas ähnliches für Deutsch darstellt, im Vergleich zu Englisch.[...]



Wird zitiert in Steven Pinkertons _Stuff of Thought_ glaube ich, oder in oder Guy Deutschers (what's in a name?) _Through the language glass_. Jedenfalls habe ich es schon irgendwo gelesen 



ablativ said:


> [...]
> Im Bairischen Sprachgebiet - ganz besonders in Österreich - ist in der Umgangssprache das Affix -chen fast gar nicht zu hören, sondern statt dessen -erl (Leiberl, auf Neudeutsch T-Shirt).
> In Südwestdeutschland ist die Nachsilbe -le geläufig (Häusle), in der Schweiz -li (Küchli).
> Im Ruhrgebiet und auch darüber hinaus, z.B. am Niederrhein, ist die Endung -ken geläufig (Häusken), ähnlich dem Flämischen.
> Eigennamen werden oft mit der Endung -i verkleinert (Hans ---> Hansi).
> In Mitteldeutschland - besonders auch in Sachsen - das Affix -el (Stückel).


In der _Dialectatlas van het Nederlands_ (Red. Nicoline van der Sijs) steht eine Karte von Diminutiv-Suffixe in die Niederlande, aber Deutschland steht auch auf die Karte. Sehr interessant zu sehen wie der -ke Form auf Flämisch auch in NRW - geografisch relativ in der nähe - besteht.


> Darüber hinaus gibt es auch verselbständigte Diminutive wie Fischstäbchen oder Rotkehlchen usw., ohne dass dabei an eine Verkleinerung gedacht wird.
> [...]



Ich habe der Eindruck das die meiste übliche Diminutive auf Deutsch diese sogenannte (auf Niederländisch jedenfalls) "versteinerte Ausdrücke" sind wie Kaninchen, Mädel, etc. 

------
Durch über -ke im Flämischen zu reden habe ich eine Aha-Erlebnis. Ich habe keine Ahnung wie gut du dich auskennst in Mittelniederländisch, aber -ke findet seine Herkunft in -kijn (vergleich die Klangverschiebung in mij->me, jij->je, etc.; besteht nur noch in wenig benutzte Wörter wie "baldakijn" ("baldachin")) und wurde ausgesprochen nicht als [kɛin], wie auf modern Niederländisch, sondern als [kɪn]. -ke wird heute als [kə] ausgesprochen (beiseite: auf Afrikanisch, das sich im 18. Jahrhundert von Niederländisch getrennt hat, ist überall [ɪ] zu [ə] entwickelt). -chen auf Deutsch wird [çən] ausgesprochen und die zweite Germanische Lautverschiebung lernt uns das k->hh->ch. Ich glaube, das die Ähnlichkeit zwischen -ke(n) und -chen kein Zufall ist  Aber das war nicht mein vorher genannten Eureka-Moment: der alte -kijn Form erinnerte mich dran dass es noch einen zweiten alten Diminutiv gibt auf Niederländisch, der fast ausgestorben -lijn. Ich kenne meistens 10 Wörter die auf -lijn enden und diese sind alle archaisch. Das ist genau das Äquivalent von -lein auf Deutsch.

-------

Sorry für die Begeisterung in der letzte Paragraf. Die Evolution des Niederländisch interessiert mich so sehr - auf Niederländisch spricht man über ein "stokpaardje" ("Stockpferdchen", genau, mit Diminutiv, aber das besteht nicht auf Deutsch in diese Bedeutung, soweit ich weiß) - und wenn ich dann die Ähnlichkeiten mit Deutsch entdecke ist das einen intellektuellen Adrenalinstoß und bin ich nicht mehr aufzuhalten


----------



## ger4

YellowOnline said:


> [...] auf Niederländisch spricht man über ein "stokpaardje" ("Stockpferdchen", genau, mit Diminutiv, aber das besteht nicht auf Deutsch in diese Bedeutung, soweit ich weiß)[...]


"Steckenpferd" gibt es im Deutschen zwar auch, klingt aber vielleicht etwas veraltet (und hat natürlich kein Diminutivsuffix). Immerhin, es existiert...


----------



## ablativ

> Ich glaube, das die Ähnlichkeit zwischen -ke(n) und -chen kein Zufall ist.


Das ist die Folge der hochdeutschen Lautverschiebung, die südlich der Benrather Linie (bei Düsseldorf) stattgefunden hat und somit den hochdeutschen Sprachraum vom niederdeutschen abtrennt. Auch im Niederländischen (das zum niederfränkischen Sprachgebiet gehörte) fand diese Konsonanten-Lautverschiebung nicht statt. Diese genannte Phänomen betrifft u.a. eben die Verschiebung von k nach ch [çən] als palatalen Frikativ-Laut.

Neben den niederländischen Diminutivformen auf -_je (pje, tje, etje ...) _und denen auf _-ke(n) _gibt es ja noch die auf -ie (raampie, koppie ...), welche sich mit den dialektalen Formen in der deutschen Sprache _(Bubi) _decken und was auch an den englischen "kleinen Finger" _pinkie/pinky _denken lässt und damit an die Diminutivform von _de pink._ 

Das niederländische _-je _ist in Teilen der fränkischen und pfälzischen Dialekte erhalten geblieben: _Kätzje, Hündsche._ 



> Ich kenne meistens 10 Wörter die auf -lijn enden und diese sind alle archaisch. Das ist genau das Äquivalent von -lein auf Deutsch.


_magedelijn ---> Mägdlein ---> Mädchen
_
Mein *Steckenpferd* sind übrigens die Assimilationsregeln (progressive, regressive, totale A.) in der modernen niederländischen Sprache und die regionalen Unterschiede dieser Anwendungen sowie Ausspracheveränderungen in den letzten Jahrzehnten besonders bei "ei" und "ij", welche sich immer mehr der deutschen Aussprache in "Wein" oder "Eis" anzunähern scheinen - wenn ich das richtig verfolge.


----------



## Hutschi

> Gibt es eigentlich Regeln wann der eine oder der andere zu benutzen? Scheinbar ist der -lein-Form noch mehr märchenhaft als -chen.​


Feste Regeln, die für alles gelten, gibt es nicht.
Einzelne Diminutive werden immer mal verwendet.
Gehäufte Diminutive klingen immer etwas seltsam.

Einige Wörter sind aus Diminutivformen gebildet, wirken aber nicht mehr als solche.

Beispiel: Mädchen - hier wirkt nur "Mädlein" als Diminutiv.

In den meisten Fällen sind die Formen austauschbar. Die Formen mit "lein" wirken aber etwas stärker "verniedlichend".
Im Norden werden verstärkter die "chen"-Formen verwendet, im Süden die "lein"-Formen.

Bei Namen gibt es noch die Formen auf "i" - wie ablativ schon schrieb.

Dazu kommen Doppelformen, die aber selten sind. "Mäusileinchen" u. ä.
Dabei ist je nach Wort die Reihenfolge zu beachten: "*Mäusichenlein" funktioniert nicht. "Mäuschen" und "Mäuslein" -> Mausilein, Mäusilein, Mausileinchen.

Interressant mag sein, dass in dem gegebenen Fall sowohl "äu" als auch "au" funktionieren, wobei die "äu"-Form für mich etwas stärker verniedlichend wirkt.

---
Einige Beispiele nach meinem Gefühl: 
eher _Bierchen  _als _Bierlein_
_Häuschen _klingt _größer _als Häuslein ("Häuslein" klingt kindlicher).
Eher _Städtchen_ als _Städtlein.
_Schweinchen - nicht Schweinlein (vielleicht wegen Klang) - im Dialekt sind aber Bildungen mit "le", "la" und "li" möglich.
Doppelt: "Schweinilein" ist möglich (Verniedlichung und Koseform) - "Schweinichen" ist nich möglich. (Im Dialekt gibt es vielleicht solche Formen.)

Diminutiv kann abschätzig  klingen. 





> Wer denn die „höflichen grünen *Männchen*“ auf der Krim gewesen sind ... https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=...=5PlOSPXkmCFOX4tyPZOv8A&bvm=bv.85464276,d.bGQ /Ob dann viele weitere grüne *Männlein* in der *Ukraine* auftauchen ... https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=...=f1NR5SZWsE_k4Z3z-dq45A&bvm=bv.85464276,d.bGQ



Insofern kann es sogar Teil psychologischer Kriegsführung werden. Ich hatte das Gefühl, dass "Männlein" noch etwas verächtlicher klingt.


----------



## ThomasK

Noch einige Gedanken: 
1. Im Englischen gibt es manchmal 'little' u. im Französischen 'petit' als Äquivalent. 
2. Statt 'Infantilisierung' denke ich eher an 'Sentimentalisierung': alles soll (äußerst) angenehm sein, 'gefühl-voll'... Andererseits gibt es meiner Mening nach auch eine Tendenz zum Dysfemismus, harte Sprache, harte Politik, usw. 
3. Das Diminituv der Adverben im Ndl. ist m.E. eine kreative, 'eigenartige' Ausnutzung, die mit der allgemeinen Diminutivisierung ;-) nichts zu tun hat...


----------



## Frieder

Einige immer noch gebräuchliche Diminutive aus dem Ruhrpott:

Bauklötzkes (staunen)
Bömmsken (Mz. Bömmskes)= Bonbon
Bütterken = Butterbrot
Döneken = lustige Erzählung
Hümmelken = kleines Küchenmesser
Knäppchen = Endstück vom Brotlaib
Krösken (mit langem, offenen ö) = Techtelmechtel
Ömmaken = ältere Dame
Stöppken/Ströppken = kleines Kind

Auch einige Nicht-Substantive lassen sich hier verkleinern:

ehmkes = eben mal schnell
knäppskes = sehr knapp (besonders Kleidungsstücke)
schüsskes = tschüß


----------



## ThomasK

Ist das kein Plattdeutsch?


----------



## Frieder

Sicher entstammen die Begriffe irgendwie dem Niederdeutschen / Westfälischen,
aber sie werden in der ganz normalen Umgangssprache benutzt (also nicht nur
von Herbert Knebel ).


----------



## Hutschi

Frieder said:


> Einige immer noch gebräuchliche Diminutive aus dem Ruhrpott:
> 
> 
> Stöppken/Ströppken = kleines Kind
> 
> ...





Hochdeutsch (Standarddeutsch - http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/Steppke )  "(der) Steppke" - als fester Ausdruck, ich hätte es nicht als Diminutiv erkannt, es behält auch männliches Geschlecht.

Fester Ausdruck "Männeken Piss" - eine feste Wendung, es scheint aber verbreitet zu sein. Interessant, das "e" ist erhalten - vergleiche: Männchen.

Ist umgangssprachlich "Manne"/"Männe" davon abgeleitet? Wie in "Männe, pass doch auf!"?


Bömmsken - hier in Dresden: "Bommsel" (umgangssprachlich)


----------



## YellowOnline

Frieder said:


> Einige immer noch gebräuchliche Diminutive aus dem Ruhrpott:
> 
> [...]
> Auch einige Nicht-Substantive lassen sich hier verkleinern:
> 
> ehmkes = eben mal schnell
> knäppskes = sehr knapp (besonders Kleidungsstücke)
> schüsskes = tschüß



Das ist genau wie auf Niederländisch:

ehmkes -> eventjes (Flämisch: effekes]
knäppskes -> smalletjes [Flämisch: smallekes]
schüsskes -> groetjes ("Grüßchen") [Flämisch: salukes]

Hier in Berlin höre ich manchmal "tschüßi" apropos.


----------



## Hutschi

Holger2014 said:


> Ist die Tendenz zur "Verhärtung" momentan nicht sogar viel stärker als die zur "Verniedlichung"? - Zu Begriffen wie "grüne Männ*chen*/Männ*lein*" fällt mir eben noch das Adjektiv "flapsig" ein... ganz egal, welche Meinung man zu dem Thema hat...


Ich denke, das hängt sehr stark vom Kontext ab.


----------



## ThomasK

Das dürfte schon so sein; vermutlich meinst du: im breiten gesellschaftlichen Rahmen. Trotzdem gibt es bei uns in Flandern so viele  Diminutivformen, vor allem im Privatbereich, oder in der Küche. Vielleicht aber lost das eine das andere aus...


----------



## Hutschi

Hallo, nur noch eine kleine Bemerkung: In meinem Heimatdialekt (itzgründisch) gibt es auch viele Diminutive, und sie werden für "normale" Objekte verwendet. Häusla = Haus,
Hebbele=Ziege usw.
Es lässt sich schwer in Hochdeutsch übertragen.


In Hochdeutsch (Standarddeutsch) gibt es viel weniger Diminutive und sie werden in den oben schon beschriebenen Funktionen verwendet. Einige sind auch "normale" Wörter geworden, wie "Mädchen", das ist aber selten. "Mädel" hat dagegen schon eine Funktion als Koseform.


----------



## Demiurg

Hutschi said:


> _Stöppken/Ströppken_ = _kleines Kind_
> 
> Hochdeutsch (Standarddeutsch - http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/Steppke )  "(der) Steppke" - als fester Ausdruck, ich hätte es nicht als Diminutiv erkannt, es behält auch männliches Geschlecht.




Dazu gibt es im Rheinfränkischen die Entsprechung "Stobbe" (ohne Diminutiv):


> *Stobbe*
> 
> der, Pl. gleich, o kurz und be­tont, allg. für Fla­schenkorken. Das Wort ist am Rhein von Krefeld bis Mainz zu finden, in der Breite von Trier und Saarbrücken bis Fulda. In der Pfalz Korkstöpsel, das würde aber hier ebenso importiert wirken wie die modernen Glasstöpsel. Ausgangswort ist lat. stuppare: mit Werg ver­stopfen. Klaaner Stobbe ist freund­liches Spottwort für kleinen Mann oder Bub; vgl. Stebbche.
> 
> Quelle


----------



## berndf

YellowOnline said:


> Ich glaube, das die Ähnlichkeit zwischen -ke(n) und -chen kein Zufall ist


Nein, natürlich nicht.  Es gibt im Germanischen den _k_-Diminutiv und den _l_-Diminutiv. Alle modernen westgermanische Diminutive gehören entweder zu der einen oder der anderen Gruppe. Wie von anderen schon gesagt, herrscht der _k_-Diminutiv im Norden und der _l_-Diminutiv im Süden des westgermanischen Sprachraums vor.


----------



## bearded

> Hutschi:
> Häusla / Hebbele


(Nur aus Neugier):  besitzt Dein itzgründischer Dialekt denn sowohl die -la wie auch die -le-Endung zur Diminutivbildung?  Welche Endung herrscht vor, und gibt es etwas wie eine Regel, wann man die eine oder die andere benutzen soll? Ich dachte bisher, die -le-Endung wäre nur typisch für schwäbische und tiroler Mundarten (Namen wie Rothändle/Zingerle...). Vielen Dank.


----------



## Hutschi

Ja. Meine Mutter stammt aus Haselbach, und mein Vater aus Steinach. Wenn ich es nicht verdreht habe, ist in Haselbach "le" und in Steinach "la" vorherrschend.
Jedes Dorf und jede Stadt hatte ja eigene Varianten des Dialektes, in Steinach und in Mengersgereuth-Hämmern gab es gleich zwei.
Es gehört zur Oberfänkischen (Ostfränkisch, nach "Uniprotokolle", siehe Link unten)  Dialektgruppe.
Aktiv beherrsche ich es leider nicht mehr richtig. Eine Reihe von Wendungen habe ich mir gemerkt. 
Ich habe einen Freund in Dresden, der ab und zu meine Aussprache korrigiert, das ist wahrscheinlich ein Relikt aus dieser Zeit.

Ich hatte meine Eltern, als sie beide noch lebten, gebeten, das Ringgedicht von Tolkien für mich in den Dialekt zu übersetzen. Sie konnten sich nicht wirklich einigen, also hatte ich dann zwei Fassungen. Dialekt hat mein Vater immer mit seinen Geschwistern -- aber nie mit mir gesprochen.

Die Dörfer sind dort alle in Bergtälern und von Bergen getrennt. 

Es gibt eine Reihe von Mundartliteratur.

---
Hier habe ich einen Vergleich: http://www.uni-protokolle.de/Lexikon/Itzgr%FCndisch.html

Gefunden!
zu la/le:
http://www.uni-protokolle.de/Lexikon/Itzgr%FCndisch.html#Besonderheiten


> Der itzgründische Dialekt verfügt über örtliche Variationen. So wird ein Mädchen in Haselbach _"Mädle" _im benachbarten Steinach _"Mädla" _und in Sonneberg _"Meadla" _genannt. Noch deutlicher sind die Unterschiede zum Oberfränkischen, dem am nächsten verwandten Dialekt der auch in Heinersdorf im Landkreis Sonneberg gesprochen wird:


 ("ea" ist ein merkwürdiger Diphtong, den es in HochdeutschStandarddeutsch nicht gibt.)


----------



## bearded

Danke, Hutschi, für Deine so ausführliche Antwort.


----------



## Hutschi

YellowOnline said:


> Hallo,
> 
> vielleicht einen komischen Thread. Auf Niederländisch werden Diminutive sehr, sehr oft verwendet zum Vergleich mit andere Sprächen (außer vielleicht Italienisch). Deutsch ist eine sehr ähnliche Sprache aber trotzdem benutzt man Diminutive kaum: hier in Berlin glaubt man schon dass es seltsam ist wenn ich beim Tischtennis über ein "Bällchen" spreche statt "Ball". ...



Hier fällt mir auf: Wir verwenden Diminutive nicht gehäuft, aber doch auch in ähnlichen Zusammenhängen.

"Jetzt könnte ich noch ein Käffchen gebrauchen." (umgangssprachlich, vielleicht regional) = eine Tasse Kaffee


----------



## Encolpius

Hallöchen  < ... >
Ich denke deutsche Mütterchen verwenden diese Diminutive auch öfter wann sie mit ihren Kleinkinder (nicht Kinderchen) sprechen, das ist etwas typisches für Kindersprache in allen Sprachen aber es gibt hier nicht so viele Kleinkinder  im Wordreference wir können ihre Ansichten nicht lesen. Oder denkt ihr Kleinkinder auch bevorzugen Mund, Ohr, Hand, Bauch vor Mündchen, Öhrchen, Händchen, Bäuchlein, usw...Wenn Kleinkinder ich meine natürlich 1-3-4-jährige....


----------

